
Deadly Voyager: Hemisphere-wide inferno from a comet strike only 13kya - ncmncm
http://deadlyvoyager.net
======
ncmncm
For some reason, back in 2010 bunches of geologists really hated this idea and
desperately tried to suppress it, going so far as to--apparently!--
deliberately fail to replicate findings, and then report that as if the
original findings had been fabricated.

The latter have since been replicated by dozens of researchers. Throughout the
Western hemisphere, a thin layer exactly the same age everywhere is black with
charcoal and laced with platinum-enriched melted particles and nanodiamonds.

